# 50FC over pool surface



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok. Looking/Bidding on big job. Here is main catch. They say they "Need" 50FC over pool. Some kind of code?? Which code may that be to start? The lights have to be 20-30 ft away from pool perimeter. Very large pool. The original plan archetect had showed x number of lights with 400mh bulbs. Well, now the numbers I punched in need 3x the amount of poles and now 1500W MH bulbs to get that level at pool surface. 

Anyhow, has anyone ever heard of 50FC over a pool ?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Ok. Looking/Bidding on big job. Here is main catch. They say they "Need" 50FC over pool. Some kind of code?? Which code may that be to start? The lights have to be 20-30 ft away from pool perimeter. Very large pool. The original plan archetect had showed x number of lights with 400mh bulbs. Well, now the numbers I punched in need 3x the amount of poles and now 1500W MH bulbs to get that level at pool surface.
> 
> Anyhow, has anyone ever heard of 50FC over a pool ?


1500 watt MH maybe just a little overkill..:laughing:

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/light-level-rooms-d_708.html


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

I've never heard of this. Sounds crazy ridiculous. Be curious to hear what you found on it.


----------

